# Happy Birthday, November Babies.



## PamfromTx (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2021)

It's funny I am a November Baby and so was my Mom and my father~in ~Law and my nephew. I still tease my nephew that he was the best Birthday gift I ever got because He was born on my birthday.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 1, 2021)

Thank you!!!  It's bitter sweet for me.  My sister was killed by a hit and run driver on my birthday Nov 23.  However, I am looking forward to a wonderful birthday.  Ordered me a few birthday goodies online today


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2021)

As far as I know, my mother was the only November baby in my immediate family.  She loved Thanksgiving time because she enjoyed cooking/baking for so many of us.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2021)

Happy Birthday, November Babies!


----------

